# Taking SE Exam without ever taking PE Exam



## Pierce34 (Aug 22, 2018)

I am have been practicing structural engineering for 4+ years in Massachusetts, although I work on projects all over the country.  I plan to take a licensing exam (either PE-Civil/Structural or SE) in Massachusetts in April 2019 and I am trying to determine what is more worthwhile.  While there is no real advantage to taking the SE exam if I am working solely on Massachusetts projects, it could be helpful for work in other states.

Is there any downside to taking just the 16-hour SE exam and possibly never taking the 8-hour PE exam?  If I were to pass just the SE exam and become a licensed Structural Engineer in Massachusetts, would I be able to become a licensed PE in other states through comity?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't think it works that way, but I work in a state that requires an SE so not sure how it works in all states. 

In Illinois, the requirements are different for the PE and the SE, and they operate under different umbrellas.

From the IDFPR SE FAQ:
• Structural Engineer or Professional Engineer: Illinois licenses Structural Engineers (SE) and Professional Engineers (PE) separately. A PE in Illinois cannot perform or offer Structural services and an SE cannot perform or offer Professional Engineering services. For PE information and applications, visit the Professional Engineering Page of the Department’s website


----------



## User1 (Aug 22, 2018)

it would depend what states you see as potential future desired reciprocity. 

In Illinois you don't have to be a PE to be SE, but in lots of states you do. In other states, they only require PE for structural work, and in some, you must be SE as stated above. 

Short term, I don't see a situation where a PE license would be useless, so I would probably start with that. As you gain more experience, ideally the SE exam requirements would become easier for you as well.


----------



## CGPE (Aug 22, 2018)

I took the 16 hr SE without ever taking the 8 hr PE.  TX basically recognizes 16 hr SE exam as equivalent to the 8 hr PE exam, and it will grant a PE license if you pass either. I think most states follow this practice, as I was able to get a reciprocal PE license in 2 other states with just having passed the SE.  To my knowledge the exceptions to this are CA, IL, and possibly a few of the other states on the west coast.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Sep 6, 2018)

I did the same as CGPE and took the SE exam in lieu of the PE exam for Maine. I've gotten licensed in a number of other states as a PE with only the SE exam. However, there are some states this doesn't work in; New Jersey does not accept the SE exam in lieu of the PE exam.


----------



## rickaccused (Sep 10, 2018)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> I did the same as CGPE and took the SE exam in lieu of the PE exam for Maine. I've gotten licensed in a number of other states as a PE with only the SE exam. However, there are some states this doesn't work in; New Jersey does not accept the SE exam in lieu of the PE exam.


Fucking New Jersey.


----------



## Be-n (Feb 5, 2021)

I think it is a long shot to take SE first. Just look at the passing rates of PE and SE. 
AM questions in PE exam are very straightforward. After 3 month of good studying, you can pass it. It took me 4 weeks to prepare well for all non-structural topics and 8 weeks for structural topics. I don't remember anything too tricky or complicated in AM session of PE exam. I was done with all AM problems 30 minutes before the end of AM session. PM session was a bit tougher. I even run out of time to solve one problem.
Now, I am studying for SE. Taking PE Civil Structural first was a good experience that will definitely help me to prepare better for SE.


----------

